# mean mouth bass



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

has anyone ever heard of these? i was snoopin around the web and saw something about a smallie x largemouth hybrid that was like psychotically agressive in terms of feeding but doesnt happen naturally due to the differences in habitat preferences and spawning seasons

then i head of the more likely version coming from a spotted x largemouth cross....

anyone ever caught one or seen one?
i wish i had remembered the site but i lost it last week


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

The cross between a smallie and a spot is not common, but I have heard it is recognized in a few places as a fourth official sub-species of black bass. I have not seen one. 

The agressive nature of the fish is becoming legenday, with reports of the fish hitting lures as big as themselves, biting swimmers in ponds and raising h*ll in livewells.

Of course, smallmouth--especially river smallies--are known as ferocious fighters (you've probably had them intentionally bite your fingers) but when they spawn with a spot the offspring apparently are monsters. 

Google "mean mouth bass" (with the quote marks) for some interesting articles.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

spinfisher said:


> The agressive nature of the fish is becoming legenday, with reports of the fish hitting lures as big as themselves, biting swimmers in ponds and raising h*ll in livewells.


I have this happen all the time on the Scioto with the smallies. I even caught smallies that was so aggressive that when they hit my lure, they had a fish in there stomach that was so big the head was sticking out of their mouth and they would still hit my lure. I was catching 1" smallies on 2" lures. 
When I was a kid (around 15), me and a buddy was walking downstream in Big Walnut (not fishing, just wading), and the smallies kept ramming us in the legs. It was funny. They didn't bite us, just rammed us alot. I do believe it may have been because we was walking through their nesting site.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

These Bass are more common in deeper and warmer lakes. From what I believe it is a cross between large mouth and small mouth. They are a choice of tournament anglers because of size, and they school up.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

that had to be cool i have had them do that to me once to. at a pond


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

don't shoot the messenger...But this is supposedly a Smallie hybrid..Note the larger than average mouth...I personally could call it either way (hybrid or just plain smallmouth)..But the mouth does look a little strange.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

That sure is some beautiful water in the background.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out this article. According to the bassmaster article, the meanmouth is a cross between a spot and a smallie. The picture is sweet!!!
http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/news/story?page=b_fea_bm_short_casts_0312_meanmouth


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

redhawk that is one pretty fish!


----------



## CThompson (Apr 20, 2005)

I was watching a fishing show one morning, I think it was Monday or Tuesday, and they were fishing down in Florida and catching a Bass hybrid like you all are talking about. I do not remember witch show. I will try to remember and post it.


Chris


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

acklac7, what river is that behind you in the picture? if you do not mind me asking. It is just really pretty.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I fished Table Rock for a whole week about 7 years ago and caught quite a few "mean mouths", all smaller fish. We had a guide for the first part of the trip that told us about them before we even left the dock. They tear your hand up...definitely more than your typically largemouth or smallie. I believe their tongues are really rough as well from what I remember.


----------

